# So lucky and So Happy!



## that1guy (Jul 29, 2012)

I sold my nikon d7000 and just bought a Canon 5D MkII w/ a shutter count of 8479 for only 1,500$ the guy already had a MKIII 

:thumbup::hugs:

... It is possible!


----------



## Mach0 (Jul 29, 2012)

that1guy said:
			
		

> I sold my nikon d7000 and just bought a Canon 5D MkII w/ a shutter count of 8479 for only 1,500$ the guy already had a MKIII
> 
> :thumbup::hugs:
> 
> ... It is possible!



Good price.


----------



## shefjr (Jul 29, 2012)

Why the downgrade to cannon? Yuck! Jk  congrats!


----------



## that1guy (Jul 29, 2012)

shefjr said:
			
		

> Why the downgrade to cannon? Yuck! Jk  congrats!



haha yea I know I started off with Nikon I wanted to upgrade to full frame but no one would budge past a 1800$ used d700 with over 14,000 clicks

so when I saw this deal I jumped on it ASAP the mkii is a great camera still


----------



## spicyTuna (Jul 31, 2012)

It is plus it has video over the d700.


----------



## sovietdoc (Jul 31, 2012)

awesome, welcome to the light side


----------



## that1guy (Aug 1, 2012)

spicyTuna said:
			
		

> It is plus it has video over the d700.



the D7000 video was great as well 1080p ... but I don't use the cameras for video just stills


----------



## that1guy (Aug 1, 2012)

sovietdoc said:
			
		

> awesome, welcome to the light side



haha thanks I actually used to have a 40D


----------



## 3bayjunkie (Aug 1, 2012)

Well if you are at all interested in portraits youll be glad you switched to canon. Nikon doesnt support  50mm f/1.2 auto focus, 85mm f/1.2 auto focus, 200mm f/1.8 auto focus and so on... Thats why i switched!


----------



## toontca (Aug 1, 2012)

that1guy said:
			
		

> I sold my nikon d7000 and just bought a Canon 5D MkII w/ a shutter count of 8479 for only 1,500$ the guy already had a MKIII
> 
> :thumbup::hugs:
> 
> ... It is possible!



Traitor


----------



## jimithing (Aug 2, 2012)

3bayjunkie said:


> Well if you are at all interested in portraits youll be glad you switched to canon. Nikon doesnt support  50mm f/1.2 auto focus, 85mm f/1.2 auto focus, 200mm f/1.8 auto focus and so on... Thats why i switched!



That's interesting, I didn't know that.  Why don't they?  Is it just a matter of those lenses not being available or is there something within the Nikon's that will never allow those lenses?


----------



## 3bayjunkie (Aug 2, 2012)

Im not sure exactly. Something about the mount not being able to support certain aperatures. I cant say.


----------



## sovietdoc (Aug 2, 2012)

3bayjunkie said:


> Im not sure exactly. Something about the mount not being able to support certain aperatures. I cant say.



sounds like fail to me 

/troll


----------



## that1guy (Aug 3, 2012)

3bayjunkie said:
			
		

> Well if you are at all interested in portraits youll be glad you switched to canon. Nikon doesnt support  50mm f/1.2 auto focus, 85mm f/1.2 auto focus, 200mm f/1.8 auto focus and so on... Thats why i switched!



I plan on doing portrait photography eventually... soon I hope

Nikon was great to me I had no complaints but I don't know why there was something about the mkii that just kept drawing me in... it bothered 
me so much I just had to have one ... and now I have one I haven't had a chance to go out n play with it :'O


----------

